# What's wrong with this fish?



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Was on the Middle Provo today and saw numerous fish in this condition, several fish were dead in the water or on the banks. I haven't ever seen fish with this much fungus on them, or what ever it is, before.

Does anyone have any insight on what this is and what is causing this? Also, is this something we need to be concerned about?

Thanks


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Fall fungus. Happens every year on the provos and gets discussed every year. Nothing to worry about (yes, some fish will die but it is nothing out of the ordinary for this time of year).


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I've also seen it on the Weber and the Ogden.

I think it has a lot to do with low water, and spawning. Lot's of stress on the fish this time of year.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's wierd looking, I have never seen anything quite like that before


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

To me it looks like some battered him and he jumped out of the frying pan into the river and some of that batter is still stuck on him.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Always looks bad, but part of life for our fishy friends....


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The fungus is also evidence of an unhealthy fish population...you don't see this fungus at such a significant number in healthy fish populations or rivers where the fish population is under better control.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm guessing we need fewer in the MP?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm thinking he's referring to there needs to be more fish in the river?


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

This is evident at Daniels also, I think it's on all the cutt-bows.... :roll: In all seriousness it seems to be everywhere but seems to dissapear with the lower water temps. I've seen it at the berry too.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> I'm thinking he's referring to there needs to be more fish in the river?


Actually I think the MP is overpopulated. If it is underpopulated, I would hate to see what a overpopulated river would be like. :wink:

I have seen fungus before, just not this much. But if it happens every year, then I guess it isn't too much to worry about. It does sadden me to see any fish in this state though. Guess I need to start keeping some fish out of that river.

Thanks for the input.


----------

